# Totally Tex-Mex Guacamole



## Raine (Jun 30, 2005)

Totally Tex-Mex Guacamole 


2 teaspoons unsalted butter 
2 teaspoons vegetable oil 
3 serrano chiles -- stemmed and cut in half lengthwise 
1 onion -- diced 
1 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
salt -- to taste 
3 ripe avocados -- pitted and peeled 
1/2 cup fresh cilantro -- chopped optional 

We think that cooking the onions and chiles gives them a fuller, roasted flavor. There are a lot tips for keeping guacamole fresh. Some say adding lots of lemon or lime juice helps. Some say leave the avocado pits in the mix. The only sure way is to NOT make more than you can eat right away. 

In a medium skillet, melt the butter with the vegetable oil over high heat. Add the serrano chiles and onion and sauté for 3-5 minutes, or until lightly browned. Add the lemon juice, season to taste with salt, and remove from heat. 

Carefully transfer the chiles to a cutting board and chop finely (rubber gloves are a good idea) Transfer the serrano mixture to a mixing bowl (or molcajete if you have one). Add the avocados and mash until well mixed. Season to taste with salt. 

Serve immediately as a salad, a dip for tortilla chips, or a garnish.


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

oh, Rainee - this is a keeper!!!!

Thanks so much!


----------

